# Nokia Lumia 930 - 5" Windows phone with 20MP camera



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm getting one of these on review soon so will post up my findings - but please give me a shout if you have any questions. 

I'm certainly intrigued by the handset. It does look rather nice. 



















> Primary camera sensor size: 20 MP, PureView
> Display size: 5''
> Display resolution: Full HD (1920 x 1080)
> Processor name: Qualcomm Snapdragon™ 800
> ...


Full specs: http://www.nokia.com/gb-en/phones/phone/lumia930/specifications/


----------



## eightball (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been waiting for these to be released since they were announced in April.  Don't really have any questions as I've read quite a few online reviews already but I'll be interested to see what you think of it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 14, 2014)

Indoors photos are always useful, especially dark ones similar to pubs/clubs/bars. Especially if you can compare to another phone or a Point and Shoot.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Indoors photos are always useful, especially dark ones similar to pubs/clubs/bars. Especially if you can compare to another phone or a Point and Shoot.


Early reviews say that it's not so good in low light unless you switch to the Pro mode (which I will anyway).


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 14, 2014)

Something something apple something fanboi something windoze something something lens hoods


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Something something apple something fanboi something windoze something something lens hoods


I'm hoping to come up with something a little more illuminating than that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm hoping to come up with something a little more illuminating than that.


I just thought I'd get all that nonsense out of the way early 

Fwiw I really like the latest Nokias, the main thing that puts me off is the look of the home screen. Can you get it to look more like an android?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2014)

I would happily buy these new Nokia phones if they had a decent OS on them.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

souljacker said:


> I would happily buy these new Nokia phones if they had a decent OS on them.


The OS is pretty damn good: it's just the lack of apps that is the drawback.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2014)

editor said:


> The OS is pretty damn good: it's just the lack of apps that is the drawback.



Which is a bit like saying "My car is really great, but its lack of wheels means driving it is a bit shit"


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Which is a bit like saying "My car is really great, but its lack of wheels means driving it is a bit shit"


Well it's not if your main focus is a straightforward smartphone for email, browsing etc with a great camera. I imagine that the range of apps currently available is absolutely fine for the vast majority of 'regular' users.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about apps. The ones I have found useful are useful.

Getting this on Thursday, my 900 has served me well.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I don't give a fuck about apps. The ones I have found useful are useful.
> 
> Getting this on Thursday, my 900 has served me well.


Truth is, you can do most things through a browser anyway. 

Here's a frothy self promo. He gets extra points for saying "wet your whistle."


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Just charging it up now. First impressions?. Very, very slick. I quite like the mad fluoro back too.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 16, 2014)

So very tempted to ditch my iPhone for an orange Lumia 930...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Just charging it up now. First impressions?. Very, very slick. I quite like the mad fluoro back too.



More! I demand it!


----------



## eightball (Jul 17, 2014)

Right, I've got a question now.  I've just read this review comparing the cameras of the Lumia 930 and the Galaxy S5 and I'm wondering if you could clarify something?  The review makes it out that the Lumia's 20MP camera outputs only 5MP pictures unless you force it to save 16MP pictures instead and that these are not particularly user friendly.  Is this the case?  Some of the comments following the review (from Lumia fans) are quite critical of the comparisons made.  How are you finding it?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

eightball said:


> Right, I've got a question now.  I've just read this review comparing the cameras of the Lumia 930 and the Galaxy S5 and I'm wondering if you could clarify something?  The review makes it out that the Lumia's 20MP camera outputs only 5MP pictures unless you force it to save 16MP pictures instead and that these are not particularly user friendly.  Is this the case?  Some of the comments following the review (from Lumia fans) are quite critical of the comparisons made.  How are you finding it?


I'll have a play later.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

eightball said:


> Right, I've got a question now.  I've just read this review comparing the cameras of the Lumia 930 and the Galaxy S5 and I'm wondering if you could clarify something?  The review makes it out that the Lumia's 20MP camera outputs only 5MP pictures unless you force it to save 16MP pictures instead and that these are not particularly user friendly.  Is this the case?  Some of the comments following the review (from Lumia fans) are quite critical of the comparisons made.  How are you finding it?


Shooting in pro mode gives you the option to save a 5MP image along with a full size image JPG or DNG RAW image. Really straightforward,.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2014)

I have to say that, even speaking as a technology ponce, these mobile cameras with A MILLION MEGAPIXELS which then always reduce the images to 5MP or something still confuse me. One might almost think that it was a marketing tactic


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have to say that, even speaking as a technology ponce, these mobile cameras with A MILLION MEGAPIXELS which then always reduce the images to 5MP or something still confuse me. One might almost think that it was a marketing tactic


It's their way of getting around the lack of an optical zoom. I think it's a pretty good idea. The output is very, very good indeed and being able to save to RAW offers a lot more flexibility.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2014)

editor said:


> It's their way of getting around the lack of an optical zoom. I think it's a pretty good idea. The output is very, very good indeed and being able to save to RAW offers a lot more flexibility.


I'm not saying they don't have good cameras (I have no idea) but this thing where they say they have X megapixels reduced to Y for output... well, that kind of sounds like a camera with Y megapixels.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm not saying they don't have good cameras (I have no idea) but this thing where they say they have X megapixels reduced to Y for output... well, that kind of sounds like a camera with Y megapixels.


I think thepoint is that your average snapper will be happy with 5MP (and the non-degraded zooming that gives you) while folks like me will be rather delighted to have full 20MP RAW capture all the time.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2014)

They save two copies of the picture, one at 5mp and one at the bigger size (36mp on my phone). Most of the time 5 is just fine, but it's useful having the bigger one where needed.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 20, 2014)

I ordered mine today.

Got The same deal but improved and for less. Unlimited minutes, unlimited texts but this time with 2GB of 4G per month. And 8 quid less than what I was paying.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2014)

It arrived today. Charging the battery and will have a proper play later


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Do let us know, my wallet is practically setting my trousers ablaze, really do want a new phone...  first world problems.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2014)

Posting on it now. The rendering engine is hugely improved. It used to take a while for it to load on Windows 7.5

The smart keyboard is a great feature. It's very slick and does a great job of forming sentences. I hardly need to look to make sure I have no typos.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2014)

And the display is very crisp. Full HD


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 30, 2014)

So, what's it like to live with after a week of use in the real world?


----------



## c01642 (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a new update out next week which should add some improvements, Install preview for developers to get early access.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-81-update-1-preview


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 10, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> So, what's it like to live with after a week of use in the real world?



No problems at all.

I'm not a heavy app user but the ones I have work fine. Including the included maps and Sat Nav. The camera is lovely too. I will post up a couple of pics when I grab my laptop


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 10, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> No problems at all.
> 
> I'm not a heavy app user but the ones I have work fine. Including the included maps and Sat Nav. The camera is lovely too. I will post up a couple of pics when I grab my laptop


Since i just bought myself a new Samsung galaxy tab S the idea of a windows phone is even more attractive to me than it was before. The lack of some apps wouldn't be that much of a hassle for me. Oh the temptation...


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 10, 2014)

Some pics.

1st and 3rd are playing with the exposure settings. 2nd one is natural with no adjustments.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 10, 2014)

Also the sound recording is brilliant. I was in Bournemouth last night and the Bournemouth Symphony orchestra were playing John Williams scores. I did record Close Encounters of the Third Kind but in portrait 

I whacked it into Sony Vegas but flipping it just mucks up the picture quality (which is ace to start with). The sound is _superb_ though.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 10, 2014)

Ripped the end bit of audio 

https://soundcloud.com/titansound/jwilliams-ceottk


----------



## badseed (Aug 10, 2014)

I have been using a 1520 for about a week now, I went for the 1520 as I really wanted 4g and to add an sd card.
The lack of sd card on the newer models is a shame and possibly an oversight imo. The way Apple charge $x00's for a little bit of storage has always shit me.

It's massive 6" screen but fits in my pocket ok. I put the display model in my pocket and walked around the shop for a while to test it out.
I really like the OS and so far I haven't had a problem finding apps. It's a replacement for my iPhone, iPod, ebook reader and also a GPS for my car.
I got the Windows 8.1 update on Friday and it's improved the music player and a few other things on it hugely.


----------

